# He's only 8 weeks, but do his ears look promising?



## Jack Reeve (Mar 15, 2017)

He's just turned 8 weeks old today, so I don't expect his ears to be up. However, his ears almost look LONGER than when I last saw him a week ago. I'm worried they're too big to stand up even though I have plenty of time before I really have to worry about this.

I just wanted to know what anyone here thinks about the likelyhood of ears like this standing up anytime soon?


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

Are you sure he's a full GSD?


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

That doesn't look like a pure GSD. Looks like he has Newfie in him or something else?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I don't know, but what an adorable puppy. Love him!


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> I don't know, but what an adorable puppy. Love him!


Definitely agree with this. He's an adorable ball of fluffy!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I have one of those - might be, might not be PB GSDs. When she was a tiny puppy, I posted her picture and everyone said, "Yes! PB GSD." Then she grew up and it was more like "Um, nah!" lol! Anyway, my girl is GORGEOUS - whatever she is. She has a long coat and huge ears. She is 2.5 years old now. She can put her ears up, if she wants to. Most of the time, she doesn't want to. And sometimes, she only feels like putting one up. HA!

Shelby said to tell you that 'ears up' are overrated.


----------



## Jack Reeve (Mar 15, 2017)

Julian G said:


> Are you sure he's a full GSD?


Yes, he is a full GSD. I have photos of both mum and dad.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

They are beautiful. Shelby doesn't know who her mama and papa are.

Seriously, though, her ears are huge and she 'can' hold them up there.


----------



## NerdicEclipse (Feb 20, 2017)

Like you said, it's really too early to tell. Minka is now almost 11 weeks and her ears go from floppy to standing up (or just one up) almost daily. He's going to change a bunch and very fast! He's a handsome little guy with gorgeous parents. He'll be a looker!


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

Wow! His parents are stunning! I wouldn't worry about it for a while. Just give him lots of stuff to chew on and I'm sure he'll be good. 

Love the fluffyness!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

GSD ears do their own thing for the first 6 months. If by 6 months they aren't up and you find it important they are, then you could try taping.


----------



## Jack Reeve (Mar 15, 2017)

Last week his ears looked a tad shorter, but were still down. I'm going to wait and see what happens over the next month.  Only one or two of his brothers had started getting their ears up, and it was only one ear on each. He has 7 brothers and 4 sisters, and most have floppy ears like him.

He was definitely the most handsome of his brothers, but I'm biased.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Jack Reeve said:


> Last week his ears looked a tad shorter, but were still down. I'm going to wait and see what happens over the next month.  Only one or two of his brothers had started getting their ears up, and it was only one ear on each. He has 7 brothers and 4 sisters, and most have floppy ears like him.
> 
> *He was definitely the most handsome of his brothers, but I'm biased.*


As you should be!


----------



## GPrime2 (Mar 2, 2017)

Dracovich said:


> GSD ears do their own thing for the first 6 months. If by 6 months they aren't up and you find it important they are, then you could try taping.


This. 8 weeks is way too early to tell either way, if the parents ears are both up and they're both GSDs, his ears will likely come up, in time.


----------

